

TED-O-Matic - tshtf
http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2013/04/ted-conference-talks-humor

======
MaysonL
See also Eddie Huangs NSFW takedown of the TED experience.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hwLMBdnbXk>

